# Oil & Gas Pay



## Foxilady (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone -

Finding salary information in Australia has proved difficult. 
Is anyone able to comment what operators make? By operator I mean control room operators working the plants/refineries or similar jobs. 
$ is good here in the USA- and I'm hoping its decent in Australia. Enough for a family of 6 to live comfortably. 

Any comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Foxilady (Apr 30, 2013)

how about links with salary info? Anyone share please? 
Thanks


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Foxilady

Sorry for the delay in coming back to you. I think you will find this website of assistance :-

Oil and Gas jobs in Australia | Oil and Gas Jobs | Oil and Gas Job Search - the worlds premier oil and gas job site

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Foxilady (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing Mark


----------

